# What was the #1 song on the day you were born?



## kos (May 19, 2009)

http://www.joshhosler.biz/NumberOneinhistory/SelectMonth.htm

Embed the video so we can all laugh at how old you are.:lol


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

haha





Very far away from my music choices


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm fine with this


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> Here's mine:


I was about to post mine but it's the same as yours


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

_Don't Stop 'Til you Get Enough_ by Michael Jackson. In the UK it was _Message in a Bottle_ by The Police. Could have got better though considering 1979 was an awesome year for music.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey Jude, by the Beatles. Wow, I really am getting old.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cream- Prince :|


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1964 The House of the Rising Sun The Animals


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"My Sharona" by The Knack. The lead singer died just a couple weeks ago, apparently.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dang, I missed the original version of "I Will Survive" by exactly ten years. I feel like I'm missing out on something wonderful.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Purple People Eater" was the #1 song on that date in 1958. :lol
"Yankee Doodle" was the #1 song in 1894. There are a lot of songs that I've heard in old movies or on Looney Tunes and such that date back to the 1800s. I had no idea some of those songs were that old. For instance "Sweet Rosie O' Grady" was the #1 song in 1897 and "Hello, Ma Baby" was the #1 song in 1899. "Hello, Ma Baby" is the song that Michigan J. Frog sang on Looney Tunes. It was also sung by the alien that pops out of the guy's stomach in "Spaceballs".


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Martika was on a show called Kids Incorporated....with Wild Orchid's RENEE SANDSTROM and STACY FERGUSON, better known as "Fergie" 

The day I was born....




Eh, The Relfex was a #1 hit on my birthday in 1984. :lol


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha ha ha....:yes I think what sums it up for me is the very first line he says.... "This has gotta be the saddest day of my life". 
Priceless - and so appropriate. I like the song though.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Martika was on a show called Kids Incorporated....with Wild Orchid's RENEE SANDSTROM and STACY FERGUSON, better known as "Fergie"


I remember "Kids Incorporated". I was never a big fan of the show, but I remember it and remember the theme song. Jennifer Love Hewitt was on the show as well.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I love Rock n Roll :lol


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Human League - Don't You Want Me

I always liked this song


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:nw


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

**** YES. I win!!! :lol


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

this kind of excited me, im not sure why.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I lose at lyfe


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ And you win!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, for me and millions of others born over ten weeks in 1976, it was "Tonight's the Night" by Rod Stewart.

If I use the UK chart, it's "If You Leave Me Now" by Chicago.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh snap!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Here was mine... it _all _makes sense now


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bad* by Michael Jackson


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

:boogie :banana


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It Must Have Been Love - Roxette

I like this song too!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

UK no. 1.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Papa, Don't Preach - Madonna

uke


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

USA #1






UK #1


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feeel sooooo OLD...

Hang On Sloopy by The McCoys.... ok, I've NEVER heard of it... and doubt that I want to. It was 1965... (as I shiver)...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> UK no. 1.


OMG - I loved this song.... did not know it was a U.K. #1 ... how awesome is that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ haha awesome. Seeing them this month!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Another Brick in the Wall (Part II) - Pink Floyd


I have the best birthday in the world!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Another Brick in the Wall (Part II) - Pink Floyd
> 
> I have the best birthday in the world!


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

This was TOO FUN!!!!! Even if mine was TOOO LAME!!!!!! lol


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

:?...wtf


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Got to give it up Pt 1 - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


LOL thanks...now to think of a clever way to work my new found coolness of this into everyday conversations...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I WIN!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> hahahaaaa awesome...


1985! Sowing the Seed of Love and Advice for the Young At Heart are awesome songs, too.

Those two had some really big hits. They loosely based their songs on emotional pain.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would have to travel back in time to find out what song was released when I was born. I'll just have to construct a time machine first.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


> http://www.joshhosler.biz/NumberOneinhistory/SelectMonth.htm
> 
> Embed the video so we can all laugh at how old you are.:lol


 Here's the site .


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

